# help finding a hunting spot in the ogden unit



## Jake2612

This is my first archery buck tag this year and the private property I was suppose to hunt fell through. Can anyone point me in the right direction of a decent spot in the ogden archery unit please. I don't want your favorite spot or anything like that just a decent spot to go or even a general direction to start would much appreciated. My uncle has property on sunridge but he changed his mind on hunting up there last minute so please help


----------



## RandomElk16

Jake2612 said:


> This is my first archery buck tag this year and the private property I was suppose to hunt fell through. Can anyone point me in the right direction of a decent spot in the ogden archery unit please. I don't want your favorite spot or anything like that just a decent spot to go or even a general direction to start would much appreciated. My uncle has property on sunridge but he changed his mind on hunting up there last minute so please help


Well, you aren't gonna find much public. It has been asked on here before so I will refer you to the search bar and type in "Ogden" or Ogden Unit, Unit 3, etc...

I will tell you the good news. Midway through September you will gain access to the vary large extended archery area and have some good opportunity.


----------



## derekp1999

Jake, this map is a good resource: http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2
Click the tab on the left side of the screen that says "More Data Opitons" and fill in the boxes for federal, state, private, and tribal lands. Zoom in on the Ogden unit boundaries and you will be able to identify parcels of public land for you to access. Anything that is yellow or green is your playground.

The Ogden unit is largely private, however there is still a plenty of public land for you to go out and have an enjoyable hunt.


----------



## Jake2612

Thank you for your help I've been trying to find a map that shows the public land but been unsuccessful. This is my first deer hunt so this will help me a lot thank you


----------



## humpyflyguy

Middle fork wma, not far from the sun ridge area, a lot of deer in the area. Sportsman access trail just off ant flats road. West side of the road around hardware ranch, Avon road and Willard peak, the mountains between Ogden and Pineview, below the snow basin road. There you go, a lot of public land to check out, if you want more specific pm me.


----------



## derekp1999

humpyflyguy said:


> Middle fork wma, not far from the sun ridge area, a lot of deer in the area. Sportsman access trail just off ant flats road. West side of the road around hardware ranch, Avon road and Willard peak, the mountains between Ogden and Pineview, below the snow basin road. There you go, a lot of public land to check out, if you want more specific pm me.


Everything on the list there is good except Sunridge, that is part of the private area on the map. You'll run into Vista property signs though long before you'll hit anything from Sunridge.


----------



## RandomElk16

derekp1999 said:


> Everything on the list there is good except Sunridge, that is part of the private area on the map. You'll run into Vista property signs though long before you'll hit anything from Sunridge.


His uncle owns sunridge and that is where he was going to hunt... so what was being said was that the middle fork WMA is "not far from" sunridge, to give him a point of reference.


----------



## derekp1999

RandomElk16 said:


> His uncle owns sunridge and that is where he was going to hunt... so what was being said was that the middle fork WMA is "not far from" sunridge, to give him a point of reference.


Very good, if his uncle has had property up there for long I may know him... or at least heard his name. Although with nearly 300 individual lots up there and property changing hands so often, I may not.

My family has had a place up there for 35 years.


----------



## Jake2612

Derekp1999
My uncle is Lori Nabor I just found out he had property up there so I'm not sure how long he has owned it. I can still hunt sunridge I just wanted to go with a few friends and he won't allow my friends to hunt that's why I'm lookin for another spot


----------



## derekp1999

Jake2612 said:


> Derekp1999
> My uncle is Lori Nabor I just found out he had property up there so I'm not sure how long he has owned it. I can still hunt sunridge I just wanted to go with a few friends and he won't allow my friends to hunt that's why I'm lookin for another spot


Yes sir, our places aren't far from his spot at all. Have you been up there personally at all?


----------



## Jake2612

No not yet but Saturday I am going up there so he is gonna show me and my brother the boundaries


----------



## derekp1999

PM sent, let me know if I can help you out in any way.


----------



## RandomElk16

Jake2612 said:


> No not yet but Saturday I am going up there so he is gonna show me and my brother the boundaries


Pay close mind to those.. the neighboring properties have began hiring security companies and are/have prosecuted to the fullest. It isn't worth crossing any line for a buck..

I say this not to say you personally would, but to remind all readers that as the season nears, we need to be mindful of both nature and private property. I don't want to see any of you guys on the dwr site! Best of luck, little over a week out.


----------



## Jake2612

Thanks for the reminder and good luck


----------



## derekp1999

RandomElk16 said:


> Pay close mind to those.. the neighboring properties have began hiring security companies and are/have prosecuted to the fullest. It isn't worth crossing any line for a buck..
> 
> I say this not to say you personally would, but to remind all readers that as the season nears, we need to be mindful of both nature and private property. I don't want to see any of you guys on the dwr site! Best of luck, little over a week out.


Over 30+ years of hunting up there I've never had any issue with needing/wanting to cross over into neighboring properties... not to say that it doesn't happen. I've had a couple run-ins with guys from other properties "guiding" high paying clients over onto Sunridge and Vista... we've caught them all the way up to just about to pull the trigger. It always seems to be after moose.

You can do just as much damage if you do not pay close attention to the hunting/non-hunting boundaires within Sunridge itself. Anti-hunting sentiment up there exists & those anti-hunters take any and all instances of hunting within the "cabin areas" of Sunridge as ammunition each spring in their attempts to ban hunting altogether. Some of the recent Spring Meetings have been very intense as outright bans on hunting have been proposed virtually every year. Sadly, every year it feels like the anti's gain just a little bit more traction.


----------

